
Divorce and Occupation - fern12
http://flowingdata.com/2017/07/25/divorce-and-occupation/
======
thaumasiotes
> But as you know, correlation isn’t causation. If someone who is already a
> physician, quits and takes a job as a bartender or telemarketer, it doesn’t
> mean their chances of divorce changes.

Eh. I'd be willing to bet a considerable amount that this would in fact mean
their individual chance of divorce changes.

